# Top 3 quạt trần cho nhà thấp giá rẻ tốt nhất thị trường hiện nay



## vietmom (16/5/18)

*Đây là Top 3 loại quạt trần cho nhà thấp giá rẻ tốt nhất thị trường hiện nay mời các bạn cùng tham khảo và theo dõi:*

Quạt trần là 1 thiết bị quen thuộc với người tiêu dùng gắn liền với nhiều kỉ niệm khi còn mài đũng trên ghế nhà trường. Quạt trần tốt hơn “ngàn lẻ một” lần so với điều hòa. Tuy nhiên nhiều người ở chung cư, căn hộ trần thấp lại không biết lắp loại quạt trần gì cho hợp lý để vừa tận hưởng được luồng gió tốt tự nhiên mà lại không lo bị đụng đầu. Đây là Top 3 loại quạt trần cho nhà thấp giá rẻ tốt nhất thị trường hiện nay mời các bạn cùng tham khảo và theo dõi:

*1. Quạt trần sát trần*
Quạt trần sát trần là những loại quạt trần được lắp trực tiếp sát với trần nhà như trần bê tông, trần thạch cao, trần gỗ,…. loại quạt trần sát trần này rất phù hợp với các loại trần thấp khoảng từ 2m – 2,6m.

_

_
_Quạt trần sát trần_
​*2. Quạt trần cổ ngắn*

*

*
_Quạt trần cổ ngắn (quạt trần ti ngắn)_​
Quạt trần cổ ngắn là loại quạt trần có ti ngắn chỉ khoảng 10 – 14 cm đi kèm với thiết kế đặc biệt cân xứng để quạt hoạt động vẫn chuẩn chỉnh mà lại phù hợp với các căn nhà thấp.

*3. Quạt trần trang trí*
Quạt trần trang trí là những loại quạt có thiết kế độc lạ, đẹp mắt, với các căn nhà thấp bạn nên chọn các loại quạt trang trí có cánh ngắn, có đèn hoặc không và cân nhắc về độ nặng của nó để tránh bị rơi vỡ,…

_

_
_Quạt trần trang trí_​
Trên đây là 3 loại quạt trần thường được sử dụng nhất cho nhà thấp bạn có thể tham khảo. Xét về giá cả thì loại quạt trần cổ ngắn có giá rẻ nhất so với 2 loại quạt còn lại và quạt trần trang trí có mức giá đắt nhất. Tùy vào túi tiền cũng như không gian nhu cầu diện tích cần làm mát nhà bạn mà bạn có thể lựa chọn cho căn nhà của mình một loại quạt trần phù hợp.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_


----------



## thaisakura (1/2/19)

> Quạt trần trang trí là những loại quạt có thiết kế độc lạ, đẹp mắt.



Ưu điểm của quạt trần rang trí là vừa thay thế 1 chiếc quạt trần có tác dụng làm mát tốt như loại quạt trần bình thường, hơn nữa lại như 1 vật dụng trang trí đẹp cho nội thất. Mỗi tội các loại đèn pha quạt trần này đều đắt.


----------

